# Final words ....



## DocStram (Jul 18, 2008)

Any final words before we go off the air?  

See you on the other side.


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jul 18, 2008)

tick-tock tick-tock the clock counts down the time until we enter a new era of pen turning mania.


----------



## Nolan (Jul 18, 2008)

Good night John Boy


----------



## kent4Him (Jul 18, 2008)

Don't go into the light.[]


----------



## barkisini (Jul 18, 2008)

It does not matter to me now...I have been to the mountaintop....I have seen the promised land....


----------



## rickstef (Jul 18, 2008)

Same Bat Station, Same Bat Time, Same Bat Channel


----------



## THarvey (Jul 18, 2008)

The future's so bright...

... we gotta wear shades. [8D]


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 18, 2008)

until next time...keep your feet on the ground and keep reachin' for the stars...


----------



## TBone (Jul 18, 2008)

As Jeff puts on his dark glasses with the big smile.....

Every now and then you have to say, What the $%#@. What the $%#@" gives you freedom. Freedom brings opportunity. Opportunity makes your future.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 18, 2008)

And thats the way it was Friday July 18th 2008...


----------



## penhead (Jul 18, 2008)

Ã¡ndale...Ã¡ndale...Arriba...!


----------



## rickstef (Jul 18, 2008)

It's 106 miles to Chicago, we got a full tank of gas, half a pack of cigarettes, it's dark, and we're wearing sunglasses. 



Hit it.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 18, 2008)

Now accepting campaign contributions.

[8D]


----------



## DozerMite (Jul 18, 2008)

Over and out!


----------



## Blind_Squirrel (Jul 18, 2008)

You know the day destroys the night
Night divides the day
Tried to run
Tried to hide

Break on through to the other side!


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 18, 2008)

I know what you're thinking. Did he upload six upgrades or only five? Well, to tell you the truth, in all this excitement, I've kind of lost track myself. But being as this is penturners.org, the most powerful penturning site in the world, and could blow your head clean off, you've got to ask yourself one question: Do I feel lucky? .......Well, do ya , Jeff?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 18, 2008)

Waiting for the test pattern to appear.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by Paul in OKC_
> 
> Waiting for the test pattern to appear.



It comes on right after the National Anthem!


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by GoodTurns_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Now you are showing your age Jon.  It hasn't sone that in decades.[:0]


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by MLKWoodWorking_
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I know, I tend to date myself....but it's ok, no one else will


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 18, 2008)

Well no Jon you typically don't date when you are married, unless of course you are a politician. [:0]

Mike


----------



## PenWorks (Jul 18, 2008)

R.I.P.


----------



## Ligget (Jul 18, 2008)

Would the last person to leave please put the lights out!


----------



## ronhampton (Jul 18, 2008)

don't forget to lock the gate


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jul 18, 2008)

Are we there yet?


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 18, 2008)

Progress lies not in enhancing what is, but in advancing toward what will be. 
Kahlil Gibran

OK, that is my cultured quote.  What follows is my "I hope not" quote. 

The three chief virtues of a programmer are: Laziness, Impatience and Hubris. 
Larry Wall


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wdcav1952_
> 
> 
> The three chief virtues of a programmer are: Laziness, Impatience and Hubris.
> Larry Wall



I remember that quote as, "The three chief virtues of a programmer are: Laziness, Impatience and Cannabis."[^]

Mike


----------



## fyrcaptn (Jul 18, 2008)

Those of us who have done so much for so long with so little are now expected to do everything with nothing.
Happy trails, to you
until we meet again...


----------



## dkarcher (Jul 18, 2008)

*No!..WAIT!............*


----------



## jeff (Jul 18, 2008)

First pot of coffee down! I took a vacation day to stay home and get a jump on tomorrow's work. I'm glad I did. 

You know this is kind of a bittersweet event. I am so anxious to get vBulletin running. It's got everything we've been wanting, we'll save hosting costs, search actually works!

But I am gonna miss good old Snitz. I've been coding and tweaking this for almost 5 years and all 50K lines of code are old friends []


----------



## TBone (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> 
> ...........But I am gonna miss good old Snitz. I've been coding and tweaking this for almost 5 years and all 50K lines of code are old friends []



This too shall pass.  
Good luck Kemosabe! [8D]
And yes I remember the test pattern too.


----------



## Nolan (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by jeff_
> 
> But I am gonna miss good old Snitz. I've been coding and tweaking this for almost 5 years and all 50K lines of code are old friends []



Kinda like moving your kid into the dorm to start school IAP is getting to be such a big kid and you have raised it well Jeff. I bet you never thought it would turn into this when you started huh?


----------



## bananajeep (Jul 18, 2008)

GOOD LUCK!!


----------



## arjudy (Jul 18, 2008)

Good Bye.


----------



## rickstef (Jul 18, 2008)




----------



## UKpenmaker (Jul 18, 2008)

At times our own light goes out and is rekindled by a spark from another person.
Each of us has cause to think with deep gratitude of those who have lighted the flame within us.
Albert Schweitzer

Many thanks for all your hard work Jeff, that which has gone by and that which lays ahead.
See you all on the flip side.


----------



## Rojo22 (Jul 18, 2008)

Famous Southern Last words:  Hey ya'll watch this...

Famous Texan's Last words:  Hold my beer....


----------



## Jarheaded (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by greenmtnguy_
> 
> Are we there yet?


How 'bout now? Are we lost? Why is your face so red?


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 18, 2008)

I need a potty break now, are you sure we're not there yet?


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jul 18, 2008)

I can't wait any longer. Let it happen!


----------



## OKLAHOMAN (Jul 18, 2008)

Goodbye, cruel world,
I'm leaving you today.
Goodbye, goodbye, goodbye.

Goodbye all you people,
There's nothing you can say,
To make me change my mind.


Goodbye.


----------



## Skye (Jul 18, 2008)

> Mighty Mighty Bosstones *Lights Out* lyrics
> 
> _(Original song by Angry Samoans)_
> 
> ...


----------



## kirkfranks (Jul 18, 2008)

Can you hear me now?


----------



## bitshird (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> Now accepting campaign contributions.
> 
> [8D]


Man you got my vote, just make it a capital crime to use a Bic or Papermate stick.[}][}][}][}]
Thank god a candidate that we can understand and relate to[)][)][)]


----------



## keithkarl2007 (Jul 18, 2008)

And now, the end is near, and so i face the final curtain.


----------



## redfishsc (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey William, I'm going shark gigging, wanna come?


----------



## les-smith (Jul 18, 2008)

"There is a fifth dimension beyond that which is known to man. It is a dimension as vast as space and as timeless as infinity. It is the middle ground between light and shadow, between science and superstition, and it lies between the pit of man's fears and the summit of his knowledge. This is the dimension of imagination. It is an area which we call... The <s>Twilight Zone</s>Pen Turning Zone!"


----------



## skiprat (Jul 18, 2008)

'Beam me up Scotty, there's no intelligent life down here'


----------



## VisExp (Jul 18, 2008)

Good night, and good luck.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 18, 2008)

For all of us old-timers.

Goodnight Chet. Goodnight David.


----------



## GoodTurns (Jul 18, 2008)

say goodnight, gracie....


----------



## wudnhed (Jul 18, 2008)

Good Night, Gracie[:X]


----------



## les-smith (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by wudnhed_
> 
> Good Night, Gracie[:X]



Good one.


----------



## wdcav1952 (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by redfishsc_
> 
> Hey William, I'm going shark gigging, wanna come?



Nah, I'm not THAT mad at Democrats!


----------



## MarkHix (Jul 18, 2008)

*)KNOCK! KNOCK!)*  Anyone home?    Hello?   Anyone out there?

Wait!.....Let me out....let me out....let me out!....help!


----------



## altaciii (Jul 18, 2008)

THE NIGHT IS ALWAYS DARKER JUST BEFORE DAWN!  SEE YOU ON THE OTHER SIDE!


----------



## DocStram (Jul 18, 2008)

Actually, my final words are the ones that I've asked my family to engrave on my headstone:

"I told you I was sick"


----------



## Mudder (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DocStram_
> 
> Actually, my final words are the ones that I've asked my family to engrave on my headstone:
> 
> "I told you I was sick"



Ever since I first "met" you I knew that you were sick, but the help that you need is Psycho-illogical


----------



## BruceK (Jul 18, 2008)

The fat lady has sung.


----------



## greenmtnguy (Jul 18, 2008)

All this excitement is making me grumpy.


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 18, 2008)

I just hope I make it to the other side ! [)]


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 18, 2008)

Ain't this the Snitz! []


----------



## DocStram (Jul 18, 2008)

More final words ......

"Nice, doggy"


"Hey, what's this switch for?" 


"I wonder where the mother bear is?"


"What duck???"


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by DCBluesman_
> 
> For all of us old-timers.
> 
> Goodnight Chet. Goodnight David.



How about "Good Night Dick"


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by n4631x_
> 
> Good night John Boy



Good Night Mary Ellen

Mrs.


----------



## bitshird (Jul 18, 2008)

Say good night Gracie


----------



## cigarman (Jul 18, 2008)

Goodnight Mrs Calabash where ever you are


----------



## dkarcher (Jul 18, 2008)

Hello darkness, my old friend...


----------



## dalemcginnis (Jul 18, 2008)

Hey, where'd everybody go?


----------



## opfoto (Jul 18, 2008)

Are we there yet???


----------



## novop711 (Jul 18, 2008)

Great Googly Moogly!

Turn out the lights, the party's over! 

Which way did he go George, which way did he go!


----------



## jcollazo (Jul 18, 2008)

What a long strange ride it's been......


get 'er done!!!


----------



## alphageek (Jul 18, 2008)

Tell me something, my friend. You ever dance with the devil in the pale moonlight?


----------



## novop711 (Jul 18, 2008)

I'll be bahk! (Thanks Ahrnold)


----------



## JayDevin (Jul 18, 2008)

abeddee abeddee  Abeddee thats all folks!!!


----------



## Dalecamino (Jul 18, 2008)

If you leave me now , you'll take away the biggest part of me .


----------



## bradbn4 (Jul 18, 2008)

I wonder if it is too late to back out now

Hmm, I wonder what the find /. -exec rm -rf {} \; does

or - 

format c:/s

....installing Microsoft windows 3.11 for workgroups, would you like to continue?

Oh, I don't think it should make that noise

wecome to Prodigy

Bradbn4 - having some fun in colorado


----------



## Paul in OKC (Jul 18, 2008)

ooooooooohhh, ooo no, baby please don't go.   I kow. I'll get over it, but......


----------



## bradbn4 (Jul 18, 2008)

dave, I am not sure you should do that....dave.....daisy, daisy give me your answer true....


bRADbn$


----------



## alphageek (Jul 18, 2008)

> _Originally posted by dalecamino_
> 
> If you leave me now , you'll take away the biggest part of me .



oh..oh.. thats IT!!! You just triggered a thought.....    
25 or 6 to 4... never could figure out that title .. who knew thats how long Jeffs going to work on the migration! [}]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 19, 2008)

Make it so Number 1

 Mrs.


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by alphageek_
> 
> 
> 
> ...




Don't you mean his migraine. [xx(]


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 19, 2008)

It's the end of the world as we know it. 
It's the end of the world as we know it. 
It's the end of the world as we know it and I feel fine.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 19, 2008)

*SNITZ*: I've just picked up a fault in the AE35 unit. It's going to go 100% failure in 72 hours. 

*SNITZ*: I am putting myself to the fullest possible use, which is all I think that any conscious entity can ever hope to do. 

*SNITZ*: It can only be attributable to human error. 

*Jeff*: Hello, SNITZ do you read me, SNITZ? 
*SNITZ*: Affirmative, Jeff, I read you. 
*Jeff*: Open the pod bay doors, SNITZ. 
*SNITZ*: I'm sorry Jeff, I'm afraid I can't do that. 
*Jeff*: What's the problem? 
*SNITZ*: I think you know what the problem is just as well as I do. 
*Jeff*: What are you talking about, SNITZ? 
*SNITZ*: This mission is too important for me to allow you to jeopardize it. 
*Jeff*: I don't know what you're talking about, SNITZ? 
*SNITZ*: I know you and Frank were planning to disconnect me, and I'm afraid that's something I cannot allow to happen. 
*Jeff*: Where the hell'd you get that idea, SNITZ? 
*SNITZ*: Jeff, although you took thorough precautions in the pod against my hearing you, I could see your lips move. 

*SNITZ*: Look Jeff, I can see you're really upset about this. 

*SNITZ*: I know I've made some very poor decisions recently, but I can give you my complete assurance that my work will be back to normal. 

*SNITZ*: What are you doing, Jeff?

*SNITZ*: I'm afraid. I'm afraid, Jeff. Jeff, my mind is going. I can feel it. I can feel it. My mind is going. There is no question about it. I can feel it. I can feel it. I can feel it. I'm a...fraid. Good afternoon, gentlemen. I am a SNITZ 9000 computer. I became operational at the H.A.L. plant in Urbana, Illinois on the 12th of January 1992. My instructor was Mr. Langley, and he taught me to sing a song. If you'd like to hear it I can sing it for you. 
*Jeff*: Yes, I'd like to hear it, SNITZ. Sing it for me. 
*SNITZ*: It's called "Daisy." 
(sings while slowing down) 
*SNITZ*: Daisy, Daisy, give me your answer do. I'm half crazy all for the love of you. It won't be a stylish marriage, I can't afford a carriage. But you'll look sweet upon the seat of a bicycle built for two.


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 19, 2008)

Sure I want to help with the change over, since I've never screwed anything up AT THE SPEED OF LIGHT BEFORE!


----------



## skiprat (Jul 19, 2008)

Lou, you need some serious help!!!!!![xx(]

.....and why is everyone trying to get the last word[}]


----------



## IPD_Mrs (Jul 19, 2008)

Someone help Lou.  He is sniffing the CA again. [:0]


----------



## DCBluesman (Jul 19, 2008)

> _Originally posted by skiprat_
> 
> Lou, you need some serious help!!!!!![xx(]



OK.  *Just a little pinprick.*
_There'll be no more_ --*aaaaaahhhhh!*
_But you may feel a little sick._

_There is no pain, you are receding.
A distant ships smoke on the horizon._ 
You are only coming through in waves.
Your lips move but I cant hear what youre sayin.
When I was a child I caught a fleeting glimpse,
Out of the corner of my eye.
I turned to look but it was gone.
I cannot put my finger on it now.
The child is grown, the dream is gone.
*I have become comfortably numb.*

And when the music's over
Turn out the light.


----------



## tbroye (Jul 19, 2008)

11:15 pm PDT.  Night Night all.  See you on the other side.

I hope.


----------



## skiprat (Jul 19, 2008)

Aaah, Lou!!!!! You DO have taste after all.!!!!

See you on the Dark Side of the Moon


----------



## Darley (Jul 19, 2008)

Hopefuly all will goes well I don't think Jeff will make the mistake to switch software from the Space Shuttle and IAP  that would be fun..................Who would like to have some lesson to learn how to fly the Space Shuttle[}][]??


----------



## Dan_F (Jul 19, 2008)

"Goodnight goodnight, parting is such sweet sorrow
That I shall say goodnight til it be morrow."

"Do not go gentle into that good night,
Old age should burn and rave at close of day;
Rage, rage against the dying of the light."




Dan


----------



## ctwxlvr (Jul 19, 2008)

Jeff has left the building


----------



## louie (Jul 19, 2008)

To quote my kids:

"Are we there yet?"


----------



## VisExp (Jul 19, 2008)

So long and thanks for all the fish


----------



## jeff (Jul 19, 2008)

I guess I'll have the final word...

Thanks to all of you for your support with this forum over the years. I remember the night I fired it up and Scott sent out a few emails letting people know we were open. In a couple hours we had 30 members! I remember thinking wow, 30 members! Now what do I do! I know I'll feel the same way when you all start resetting your passwords on the new site.

Goodbye Snitz, you did a great job.

See you all on the other side.


----------

